# Green Spot on wall



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi all.
I have an 20 gal for last 40 days, yesterday i saw some green spots in 2 of my glass, cabn u guys tell me what it is and how to remove.
Avash


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

A credit card or scrubber. This is hard green spot algae, only fish that eats it is a rubberlip pleco. I cannot tell you how to prevent it. There are ways to do it, but it escapes me as I have it in some tanks and not in others and all my values are the same. But in the tanks with rubberlips, the green spot algae never showed up and when I moved one of my rubberlips to my 75 gal that had it bad, he took care of the problem except for behind my bubble walls. I think he was afraid to go there and the tank was probably too large for just one of them, so I still had to use the credit card. There are reasons why they send them out in the mail all the time.


----------



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

thank you sir thanx a lot


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

After your tank has been established for a while, eventually the food for the algae will become scarce with regular water changes and such. When this happens pretty much most of your algae will go away. It also helps if you have live plants in the tank to eat up all the foot that the algae would be eating in turn. I used to have green spot algae along with brown algae but after 4-5 months, it's gone away and my tank has since been algae free.


----------



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

have my 20 gl with lots of live plants,
Water change around 25% in 5 days interval,
Is it fine?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah I don't see a problem with that... I usually change my water one a week or so. It's just going to take some time, for now though just keep scrubbing that algae off as best as you can. If you leave it there it will only get worse.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> A credit card or scrubber. This is hard green spot algae, only fish that eats it is a rubberlip pleco. I cannot tell you how to prevent it. There are ways to do it, but it escapes me as I have it in some tanks and not in others and all my values are the same. But in the tanks with rubberlips, the green spot algae never showed up and when I moved one of my rubberlips to my 75 gal that had it bad, he took care of the problem except for behind my bubble walls. I think he was afraid to go there and the tank was probably too large for just one of them, so I still had to use the credit card. There are reasons why they send them out in the mail all the time.


I was thinking about getting the rubberlip as well. Do they poop a ton? I've got sand as my substrate, so tons of poop would be obvious. I dont want it to be THAT obvious. lol

Did he only take care of the green spot? Or did he eat the hair algae as well? 

thanks


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

No rubberlips do not eat hair algae. Only Siamese algae eaters, Florida Flagfish and some shrimp eat that. But limiting your lights to less then 10 hours will prevent hair algae from forming.
As far as pooping goes, well, they are plecos, but I have one in 25 gal with sand substrate and I really don't see any poop at all, but I have lots of MTSs and a strong current in this tank, maybe that moves the poop.
I have 13 tanks with only 2 of them with sand substrate but they are looking a lot cleaner thenthe tanks with gravel. But I have to rinse the filter out weekly, while in the gravel tank the filters stay clean a lot longer. Seems to me,the gravel traps a lot of the poop while the sand does not. I used to like gravel but I am now favoring sand substrate. Rinsing the filter and changing it seem to keep the tank cleaner.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Livebearers eat hair algae (mollies the best in this class). No fish can eat established green spot algae as its too hard (once you start scraping it off with a credit card you'll see what I mean). If you have live plants add PO4 to your tank. Lack of PO4 (or too much No3 which bottoms out po4) and co2 are the causes of green spot algae. Either reduce your nitrates or increase your PO4.


----------

